

Three Player Chess Game Invented - inshane
http://therawfeed.com/three-player-chess-game-invented

======
gnosis
There are many three-player chess variants. The Wikpedia article on the
subject lists some of them:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-player_chess>

